# Ipad Portfolio Apps - Any Recommendations?



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Recently bought an ipad and used the slide show to preview some of my photos to great effect. Then I realised that you can buy more customisable apps to showcase your work. Trouble is there's loads available and the reviews seem to contradict each other. So I wondered if anyone here uses an iPad to present their photography and has any hands on recommendations. I should mention that it won't be used solely for photography, I want to incorporate design and art direction too. So ideally I'd like to brand the the pages with an identity and possibly a custom background image.

As a side note I think the ipad will make a perfect presentation device and will save me lugging an A2 portfolio to potential clients and interviews etc.

Thanks for reading 

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

You won't go far wrong with Keynote. It's a fully fledged presentation app for little money and although not designed specifically for photos, I'm sure it would do the job.


----------

